# 65 door and quarter reveal moldings



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

I've just finished repairing and polishing most of the stainless trim for my hardtop. The problem is the reveal moldings for the door and quarter windows. Seeing as they are plated aluminum and in bad shape (dented & scratched) and cannot be polished I'm at a loss. I see that 66-67 repop moldings are available but I've seen nothing for the 65's. Has anyone had these replated, or restored ? If so where and by whom. Any help appreciated, and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you looking for the beltline molding?? the pieces that run on the outside of the door just under the windows? if so The Parts Place has them for $400 (-$150 if you supply a useable core they can recon) The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah that's the trim I was referring to, thanks for the heads up. I've always called reveal molding, whatever. This is sort of embarassing, I only live about 50 miles from the Parts Place but never looked at them, Takes someone from 800 miles away, go figure, and I like your screen name. Thanks again.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

maybe you need some of those on that tempest.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

They are not plated , they are all aluminum , unless they are severely damaged they can be straightened and fully polished by any good plating shop . Stick with GM originals , as they are quality parts . The plating shop i use charges 150.00 to do a set of them .


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

You are right they are all aluminum, however they originally have a coating/ plated surfacing. I thought it was plating, but could be a anodizing process. I attempted to polish one and buffed through the finish exposing the aluminum base. I guess I could polish the alum to a shine but not sure how long it would last without continued mantenance. I'm still repairing the windshield frame rust so I'm a ways away from the final action. Gotta agree with you about original GM parts, most, not all, aftermarket stuff isn't as good as the "real" thing.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They are anodized aluminum. A polish/resto shop will strip them and polish them till they shine like chrome!!!! I have HEARD that the repro ones fit very well. E


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I got a pollished set for my `65 HT from ThePartsPlaceInc.com, they look great. But they did send the wrong one for one of the doors and took a bit to get it straightened out.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Unscented "Easy Off" oven cleaner will strip the anodizing off for you.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the parts place does NOT make repos they use originals and recondition them-Shane, I'm still a little up in the air over the belt line moldings and the drip rail moldings but I think I am going to leave them off


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

JustAl said:


> I guess I could polish the alum to a shine but not sure how long it would last without continued mantenance.


how long did the originals last? at least you can polish the uncoated ones.


----------

